# best 9mm ammo for break-in



## tmodesto (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi- looking to break in my new S&W 910 - what is the best (and cheapest) 9mm ammo to break in my pistol? thinking of Winchester USA white box value pack from wallyworld, or better something else, any comment?

Also, how many round should I fire to break my pistol in? (just an idea) and should I fire all in one session or in 2-3 session with cleaning in between?

thanX


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Any decent ammo is fine for breakin. I do not consider the Euro steel-cased ammo such as Monarch to be decent, so I would stay away from that kind of thing. Where I live, Blazer and Winchester White Box are the cheapest good 9mm. All of my 9mm's feed WWB just fine, but two of them do not like the Blazer.

As for the number of rounds to shoot for breakin -- it varies from pistol to pistol. My Kahr and Bersa needed a few hundred rounds. One Walther needed about 100, and the other needed no breakin at all. My Sigs, HK's, and Glocks ran 100% from the first round. Once a pistol runs 100% for several hundred rounds in a session, I'm fine with it.

I generally run 50-150 rounds per session (depends on how many handguns I bring to the range), and clean between each session.

PhilR.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I agree with PhilR. The best and cheapest practice/target ammo is WWB or CCI Blazer. I normally run at least a box or two (50-100) down the barrel per range visit.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Yup, *PhilR.* and *SigZagger* are on the money. Couple hundred rounds of WWB or Blazer should do the trick, if it is even necessary with your particular gun.

The Glocks I shoot don't usually need a break-in, and I only clean 'em a couple times a year. Not sure I can recommend the latter for a more conventional design like the 910, but nonetheless, yours is a good pistol.


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

My Ruger P95 needed no break in at all; it was more the shooter than the pistol that needed warming up. It's stainless instead of blued, I imagine that makes a slight difference. My first 100 rounds were WWB, then I wised up and bought a 250rnd block of Remington 9mm. Only a couple bucks more expensive than 5 boxes of WWB, and they ran far cleaner through the gun (half the fouling after twice as many rounds fired, cleaned up with very little effort). My local Academy sells the Rem 250-packs for $37 and I recommend it if you're going to run more than a few mags in a sitting (I'm not a member of any range yet, so at $17 a day I can't afford to pop in any old evening and shoot 3 or 4 mags)


----------

